# I really need a honest opinion



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi everyone

I hope you dont mind me posting as I am in a bit of a confusing and upsetting state at the moment.. I really need a honest opinion from people that would be in our situation. 

Ok so I am a egg sharer. My history is that I have had 4 cycles of IVF, 2 at one hospital that were beyond useless and not interested in anything but getting you in and out. (my opinion)
Last 2 cycles have been at the Lister, who I love and on our first try with them we got a BFP.. But had a MC in June last year at 10 weeks. After a little rest we have tried again, and it was a BFN on Saturday. Totally gutted. 

Now I want to egg share again, but the Lister didnt seem to keen to have me. I'm there next week for a follow up so will see then. 

My question is... Would you be happy with eggs from someone with history like mine?? I dont know how my 3 recipient have got on... But then not sure if that would help. On our IVF#3 we made it to blasts, and had good quilty embies (grade 1's) in all 4 cycles. 

Also, do you as a recipient find out about the donors past 'fertility' history? My last recipient waited 4 months for me to start IVF. When she could of found another donor quicker. She said that I was a good match for her.

Please be honest
Natalie xxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi, dont mean to offend but if i was to put myself through ivf etc i would want to know about the previoius successes of eggs from my donor and would want to hear about high success rates

hopefully you will get other opinions here as i am no experienced in all areas of infertilty


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Skybreeze, 

So sorry to hear about your BFN-    hope your follow up is useful and you get clarity on the egg share issue, Can you ask what has happened to the eggs you donated- maybe this would make the situation clearer? Also have you been tested for immunes etc as I know with me my eggs are good but for some reason ( hopefullly high NK cells which I have just been tested for) they are not implanting- maybe in someone else they would be ok if you know what I mean?

They must have policies on this I would ask to have them explained, 

I would agree with Angels4me that if I was going for donor I think would want to have proven success  or no reason to have concerns but if I heard the reason someone wasn't getting preg was immunes or clotting or something I might think differently,

big hugs- look after yourself hun

K x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Natalie, so sorry hun to hear that it wasn't good news for you on the weekend.    

I did ask about proven fertility, but did not make it a requirement for either of my egg donors.  Interestingly, I think (though am not certain) that if a donor had managed a pregnancy which ended in miscarriage, she would be considered proven...I would strongly encourage you to find out the results for your recipients, as that will give you a better idea of whether it is a question of egg quality or of environment.  From what you are saying about the Lister's response, it may be that your last two recipients were not successful, hence the clinic's perceived reluctance.  But you must find out (and you absolutely have a right to know) - if they won't share the information with you, HFEA will.

Wishing you all the luck in the world,

A-Mx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies

I have a follow up next week and will be asking for the results of my recipient. 
Immune testing is definatly something we will do. I have an appointment with the OD head nurse to chat about another cycle. 
What will be will be, I suppose....


Natalie xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Natalie- so sorry to hear that you have been through the mill.  I was told about the donor's fertility history at CRM when I was offered, she had donated before and the recipient had an ongoing pregnancy she hadn't.

Why don't you change clinic if the Lister aren't keen,I only have experience of the Bridge and  CRM who do seem good and are recruiting at the moment. The Bridge I personally wouldn't return to.

L x


----------

